
Eunice Foote’s Role in Discovering Principal Cause of Global Warming - DanBC
https://globaljusticeecology.org/righting-a-scientific-wrong-eunice-footes-role-in-discovering-principal-cause-of-global-warming/
======
DanBC
The full title is "Righting a Scientific Wrong: Eunice Foote’s Role in
Discovering Principal Cause of Global Warming" which is a bit too long.

There's a scan of her paper here: [https://www.climate.gov/news-
features/features/happy-200th-b...](https://www.climate.gov/news-
features/features/happy-200th-birthday-eunice-foote-hidden-climate-science-
pioneer)

